# passport renewal - long or short birth cert?



## majee (7 Dec 2011)

not sure if I'm in the correct forum. I'm renewing a passport for my daughter who is five and a half (born 2006). According to the passport office blurb I need a long form birth cert for this. I went to the HSE website to get one and got a non long form one in the post which I already had! When I dug a bit deeper on the HSE site it said that the long form birth certs had been replaced by the type of one that they sent me (smaller than an A4 page). Has anyone done a passport renewal successfully lately? It looks like the HSE cannot send me a long form one but the passport office requires it!

majee


----------



## Laramie (7 Dec 2011)

Do you need a cert on renewal? Does the existing passport not suffice?


----------



## wishbone (7 Dec 2011)

You need the full original birth cert although why you do on a renewal I don't understand.  I just renewed my daughter's passport last week.  I thought I had sent the full original but turned out I had sent a photocopy and they rang me...but let it go as they had their own copy of the original.  We had the big one for her as she was born 2003, but I think my son's one (born 2005) was the A4 type...I got mine from a place in Bray rather than Lombard Street (if you're in South Dublin) - I would ring the passport office though to be sure about the one the HSE is offering you, especially if it's urgent.


----------



## wishbone (7 Dec 2011)

Laramie said:


> Do you need a cert on renewal? Does the existing passport not suffice?


Logically it should...mind you logic doesn't extend to passports...

Another example - there is an *option *for either a guardian's signature or child's signature so I opted to sign it for my 8 year old, rather than have hearts and flowers etc and the office rang to ask why??!!  Because it was optional...!  She said they'd make a note beside the application...


----------



## majee (7 Dec 2011)

does anyone know if I get a long form one from the above link that it will suffice as an original? Basically I don't want to have to take a morning off work to get the birth cert in the births,deaths and marriages office.


----------



## majee (7 Dec 2011)

ok, I got some clarity at last. I rang the passport office in cork. the old style 'long form' birth cert is no longer issued routinely it appears. these 'long form' ones were oblong in shape if you remember them. The A4 size birth cert, which most kids under 10 have, is now regarded as the official birth cert and the girl in the passport office I spoke to, referred to this A4 size one as the long form birth cert. confusing or what! anyway she assured me if I sent in the A4 size one with the passport application there would be no issue with that.

majee


----------



## Slainiae (30 Mar 2012)

*Passport for babies*

I called the Dublin passport today and got the following information:
The 'long version' which is referred to on the passport application form has been updated to a new A4 sized page certificate. This A4 sized certificate should have the Irish harp in the centre-top of the page and it should have colouring (i.e. it shouldn't be a black and white copy).

In terms of the baby's passport photo - the lady said it was ok to lay the baby down on a white sheet and to take a photo of the baby in this position, taking in the full head and a little bit of the shoulders (there shouldn't be any hands from Mummy or Daddy in this picture). Once you have this picture you should then get it printed out (in a pharmacy) in the size of a typical passport photo.


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2012)

If a person already has a passport why do they require the submission again of any birth certificate.  Nothing will have changed on the certificate.  More idiotic bureaucracy for pen pushers.


----------



## Armada (2 Apr 2012)

Deleted.. OT


----------



## Owen7 (1 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> If a person already has a passport why do they require the submission again of any birth certificate. Nothing will have changed on the certificate. More idiotic bureaucracy for pen pushers.


 
I got a new one recently.  As I had plenty of time before my travel dates, I gambled sending my old passport without birth certificate.  I thought if I sent the birth certificate they would put my middle names onto the passport which would drive me nuts for booking flights (I know you can tick a box to not include your other names but they put them on wouldn't they ).  But I got the new passport in record time


----------

